# Are silky roos loud?



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

Just wondering if silkie Roos are loud


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

2rain said:


> Just wondering if silkie Roos are loud


 our silkie roo "George" is not loud at all
maybe it's because he is 1/2 the size of a normal roo?


----------



## sideways (Sep 19, 2012)

Yes they are loud. Probably not as loud as big chickens but I had two and their cock a doodle do was hilarious....quite a unique sound!!!! Neighbours weren't happy so I gave them away!


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

sideways said:


> Yes they are loud. Probably not as loud as big chickens but I had two and their cock a doodle do was hilarious....quite a unique sound!!!! Neighbours weren't happy so I gave them away!


 how far away from were they from the houses?
we have our big coop is 150' behind the house & there are no other houses near it either. we started our by just putting the chickens in the woodshed which is 8' behind the house  
forget all of that .....our large breed rooster (buff orpington) would start sounding off at 5am
i could clearly hear that boy from my bedroom
now that we have a coop way out back i can't hear the roos unless the windows are open. then i can hear them some.

good luck
piglett


----------



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

We live in the city and are looking for a quiet roo we just want babies! Ha


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

My silkie roo isn't too loud.


----------



## sideways (Sep 19, 2012)

Well to be fair my Roos lived basically lived next to the house... I guess that's why they were so noisy!!!.... I think it was also the frequency with which one of them would crow.....but that is just the individual bird and Nowt to do with silkies!!!! So get them as they are lovely natured birds..... By the way the day after I got rid of mine my silkie hen went broody... She must have known it was last chance saloon. 









.. and here they are!


----------



## sideways (Sep 19, 2012)

And here they are adjust a few days old... Ah


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

sideways said:


> View attachment 9790
> 
> 
> And here they are adjust a few days old... Ah


what a great looking bunch!

ya next to the house is just no good
adding foam board to the inside of the coop walls & roof can cut down on the noise some.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

My silkie roo is loud.


----------



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

My baby just got him hasent crowed at all  hope he never does! It's so funny our bigger hens pick on him ha


----------



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

sideways said:


> And here they are adjust a few days old... Ah


And how cute looks like mine! Hope I get babies soon he doesn't seem to be mounting my hens


----------



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

sideways said:


> And here they are adjust a few days old... Ah


How cute! Looks like my roo hope my chicks are that cute! If he ever gets brave enough to mount my hens ha! Or if I ever get a broody hen


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

he is probably a young fella, give him a little time to get the hang of the job


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

When do silkies start to crow?


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

chickenmommy said:


> When do silkies start to crow?


 between 10 & 30 weeks old
sorry but no 2 cockerels are the same
some start really early, some bloom late

good luck
piglett


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Oh ok thanks piglet


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

My silkie isn't loud but he crows ALL DAY to make up for it. He's got a bit of a napoleon complex too.... acts all tough charging at me.... until I pick him up, then he's a sweetie.


----------



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

Started to crow so cute but glad it's not loud and often ha!


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

2rain said:


> Started to crow so cute but glad it's not loud and often ha!


 can we get a pic of the little fella?


----------



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

Sorry thought I already posted!


----------

